# muradic



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

What % of muradic acid would y'all use to water to remove stains from hull?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Honestly, I'd try toilet bowl cleaner first. These cleaners use Phosphoric acid rather than Hydrochloric. (Muriatic) Phosphoric is much safer to use but care must still be taken. You definitely do not wanteither of these acidsin your eyes. Occasional skin contact with toilet bowl cleaner shouldn't be a problem as long as you flush it off frequently.

Here are the steps I've used for hullmaintenance for lots of years.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage>Here is how I remove stain and algae from the waterline and sides of my boat. I use a 3 step process. This takes less than2 hours for my 25' Dusky IB. 

Get it done as quickly as you can after removing boat from the water.

Health Hazard: Gloves and a face shield or protective goggles should be used. Wash acids and bleach off your skin and flush with lots of water.

Step 1. Algae removal (and other organics): Clean with with liquid bleach. Spray on, let it sit for 5 minutes, scrub with scrub brush.Green algae will turn brown immediately. If you don't get it all the first pass, try it again. I also use it on underwater gear--anywhere there is algae.

Step 2. Oil stain removal: Simple Green or That Purple Stuff works fine. Doesn't take a helluva lot of scrubbing. 

Step 3: Mineral stains: I use Sno-Bowl straight from the bottle, not diluted. It removes all water salts deposits and rust stain. It requires very little scrubbing. Don't allow it to get on a galvanized trailer or it will remove the Zinc.It alsodestroys bottom paint. Rinse trailer thoroughly. Rinse boat.

Bottom Job

Move boat onto a large piece of Vis-Queen before starting bottom job. Mechanically remove barnacles and other marine growth from hull and underwater gear as soon as possible. The job goes easier before the barnacles start to stink. 

Health hazard. Wear a positive pressure respirator if possible when working with copper based paints. Gloves are definitely needed.

Environmental concern. Don't allow run off from your boat to enter the water. 

Mask waterline with masking tape and apply bottom pint. If you had a lot of marine growth, consider extra sanding and 2 coats of good paint. Paint bottom. R & R Zincs after cleaning the surface where the Zinc fits. 

Wax the hull from rub rail down to boot stripe before launching. Good wax will keep the gelcoat shiny and help prevent a lot of hull stains. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

I have brown stains at the waterline from the upper bay on my last outing. "On and off" take it right off no problem (at 30.00 a gallon), on and off is a mild solution of muradic acid, I was thinking 20% but thought I'd ask. thank you for your reply.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I use the on-off hull cleaner from west marine. Its basically muriatic acid. One bottle goes for $15 or so and can do my entire 20ft boat. Just make sure you put a good coat of wax on afterwards. good luck.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

when i bought my boat it had that brown film to the water line. went up and bought 2 bottles of sno bowl toilet bowl cleaner.. costs about 4 bucks..worked great spread it on.wash it off..


----------



## popeye 1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Buy the hull cleaner that has oksalic (excuse spelling) it works like a charm. Apply with a sponge and wait a few. Stain will be gone. I was amazed. Wear gloves


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

hey norm i started using bar keepers friend on all stains works almost instantly. its comes in a liquid no abrasives or a powder form. hell stop by the house and i'll give you some. i swear by that stuff it has acidic or ocillic acid in it which is bacically like citric acid.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I use "The works" It's a shower cleaner, about $1.50 a bottle from Wally Mart. Comes in a spray. Will take off scum lines and rust stains. I can clean the whole hull ofmy 22 Pursuit with one bottle. Wash with clean water after, then apply a good paste wax (3M) and you won't have as many problems with stains.


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

on-off is a great cleaner, we use at the shop. mary-kate products by crc are great!


----------

